# E-Mail address change



## smokingvic (Jul 14, 2012)

Where do I go to change my E-Mail on this forum so it will stay within the forum and not go directly to my home E-Mail and also where do I go to learn step by step illustrations on how to make a new thread , am new to this site so trying to learn all this.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2012)

Vic, evening.....  Open your PROFILE and edit account details..... there is a place for your e-mail address change.....  

When responding to a thread, you can choose to receive replies on the forum only...  

for a new thread, click on FORUM.... find a topic and open it.... if it is a sub topic you wish to start a new thread in, click on the sub forum and at the top left is a panel START A NEW THREAD....  Type away...  

Dave


----------

